# sudo i żądania hasła roota

## lesz.mar

witam

skonfigurowałem sobie sudo i skasowałem możliwość logowania się jako root.

Wszystko z sudo jest OK ale np. w KDE gdy chce wykonać coś co wymaga uprawnień roota (zmiana konfiguracji kdm, zegara systemowego, konf. w CUPS itp.) pojawia się okienko i tylko root może to zatwierdzić, a ja wykasowałem hasło roota.

Jak sprawić żeby wszystko uwierzytelniać poprzez sudo ?

----------

## lsdudi

kde-misc/kdesudo ?

----------

## lesz.mar

 *lsdudi wrote:*   

> kde-misc/kdesudo ?

 

wersja niestabilna

"kde-misc/kdesudo" have been masked

----------

## ryba84

No to go odmaskuj. Handbook

----------

## lesz.mar

 *ryba84 wrote:*   

> No to go odmaskuj. Handbook

 

wiem ze mogę to zrobić ale staram się nie korzystać z niestabilnych pakietów, czy można to jakoś inaczej zrobić bez kdesudo ?

----------

## ryba84

To może spróbuj zmienić wpisy w menu by wskazywały coś takiego:

```
urxvt -e sudo gparted
```

To akurat przykład odpalenia gparted. Otworzy Ci się terminal i poprosi o hasło do sudo. Nie wiem z jakiego terminala kożystasz więc może to wyglądać trochę inaczej.

----------

